# CFB Week 6



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

This will be a great week here in the Beehive State... Not a lot of great games this week though! I really hope that Utah doesn't buy into all this hype! If Utah stays grounded, they should own the Bears. If not, Cal could knock them off. Utah's got a tough road ahead of them, it'll be difficult to stay on top of the south. Hate saying that as a die hard fan! Gameday is a trip though if anyone has ever had any interest in going but have never done it!

#23 Cal @ #5 Utah

I don't think Cal is ready to compete on this stage... (To be fair, Utah is a litle green there too though they've been ranked most weeks over the past two seasons.) Having said that, I believe between Booker and Wilson, Utah will be hard to stop. Utah's defense was good to begin with, but give KWhitt two weeks and it should be lights out. *Utah 45 Cal 21*

East Carolina @ BYU

Both of these two teams are about as predictable as the weather in the spring. BYU with big wins and big losses, ECU has played close at Florida, beaten Virginia Tech, and got their doors blown off by Navy. I don't know who to expect! If this game was played on the east coast, I'd lean ECU, but this is a long ways from home. If BYU can establish a rushing attack, they win easy. If not, it's a close one! *BYU 31 ECU 27*

#13 Northwestern @ #18 Michigan

This should be a great game. Michigan hasn't given up a single point in two weeks. Northwestern is also coming off a shutout win. Both of these teams are run first teams. Knowing Michigans front 7, I think they force the pass with a young QB which results in NWs first loss. I think Michigan can throw it a little if needed. Think it'll be a defensive battle! *Michigan 17 Northwestern 13*

Utah State @ Fresno State

Utah beat these guys pretty good with a quarterback incapable of completing a forward pass when Wilson sat out. I actually think Myers is better than Keaton at this point. USUs defense is pretty tough though their last road contest they folded and folded and folded.... UW is better than Fresno though. USU should win their 3rd game of the year. *USU 34 Fresno 20*

#21 Oklahoma State @ West Virginia

This should be a great game though I really couldn't care less about it. Just wanted to get to 5 games to choose from. I got West Virginia in this one... *West Virginia 41 Oklahoma St 38*


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Cal at Utah - It depends on what Utah can do on offense. Goff is projected to be the number 1 QB in next year's draft. I suspect that they will be able to move the ball on the Ute's stringent D. I believe the Ute's will fall behind early after starting a little sluggish. They will push the game into Overtime and win on a defensive or special teams play. *Cal 21 Utah 24*

East Carolina at BYU watching the first half of the BYU/UConn game it seemed like BYU on offense was striving to outsmart itself. A few good plays and then the play calling took a dive. BYU's play calling makes me think that even though BYU is the more talented team, they will lose this game. Ultimately, thought I can't get past how talented BYU is and how ordinary ECU is. *BYU 17 ECU 14*

Northwestern @ Michigan. I love Northwestern in this match-up. I think they will get the wolverines in a tough fought game. *Northwestern 27 Michigan 21*

Utah State @ Fresno State This is a scary match-up for the Ags. Fresno is talented across the board, but can't put it together. I hope they don't put it together this week. *USU 17 FSU 10*

Ok State @ West Virginia - I wish I could say the pokes will win this one. This is a game that Ok State loses almost every year. *WVU 45 OK State 21*


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

1. Cal at Utah; IMO, the Utes are playing 2 opponents this week. The Bears and the hype. It will be a stern test. However, Cals defense is surviving by getting turnovers but is otherwise underwhelming, kind of like Oregon. While I would not be surprised by any result Saturday, from blowout win to blowout loss, I do think the bye week will give the Utes enough of an edge to win by about 10 points. 

2. BYU vs ECU; I think ECU is underrated and could give the cougs a test. I see this game as a real test for Roscoe. If he has his team ready, they should win easily. If he doesn't, they could lose. Prediction, the cougs floundered around enough for 3 quarters against Uconn that Roscoe will get their attention and they will win by 13 points. 33-20 

3. Northwestern vs Meechigan; Home field holds sway in a game between two very similar teams. Michigan 20 Northwestern 7.

4. USU vs Fresno; Aggies will grind this one out 28-14. 

5. OK st. vs West Virginia; OK st has had a bit of luck in their last two. Shanked punt and a ref error. It ends this week. WV by 2 touchdowns.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

*Cal 17 Utah 34*
*BYU 17 ECU 21*
*Northwestern 24 Michigan 31*
*WVU 37 OK State 41*
*USU 27 FSU 17*


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

The Pac 12 is 2-9 in conference home games this season. 

The Utes may be in trouble #RoadFieldAdvantage


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I predict Leonard Fournette will get over 200 yards AGAIN. Is there any way to stop a freight train? I mean Syracuse stacked the box with 8 and he had way over 200 yards and had another 125+ called back...he would have had close to 400 yards against Syracuse stacking 8 in the box....


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Holy cow! What a close game with Utah and Cal. Glad Utah got the win. Defense was stout! Offense, and especially Wilson struggled. Nice game by Booker though. Either way, these are the ones Utah lost in the past. Good win for the Ute's...

Oh, and that win over Michigan just keeps looking better and better. 3 straight shut outs... That's about unheard of these day!


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Yeah it was a good game. What really stood out was all the turnovers caused by Utah's defense against the supposed best quarterback in college football.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

sloppy sloppy game. Glad the utes pulled it off but it was brutal to watch.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Rspeters said:


> Yeah it was a good game. What really stood out was all the turnovers caused by Utah's defense against the supposed best quarterback in college football.


If Goff and Wilson switched places the score of this game would have been 60-0.

The Ute's D is that good. The pressure was constant all night from the front 3/4/5.

Goff is also pretty good, with his 5 picks still had his team in position to win with less than a minute left with a limited running game and unsteady hand by his WR's.

The Utes had 17 points off of 6 Cal Turnovers. Cal had 10 points off of the 3 Utah Turnovers.

I think that Travis Wilson went full game manager.

Travis Wilson had 170 yards and 33 yard came on a hailmary check down to Booker at the end the first half.

If you take that throw away he was 15 for 25 for 137 yards.

He did connect to Butler Byrd on a 54 yard bomb (Which is something, I thought they could have done more of.)

If you take those two plays away, you have 14 completions for 83 yards, which is 5.9 yards a completion. Just for reference Booker averaged 6.5 yards a carry.

This is my biggest concern for the Utes. Teams will load the box and make Travis Wilson beat you down the field. If a team can stop the Utes rushing attack, the Utes will be in trouble.

The Utes can only go as far as Travis Wilson's arm can take them.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

What mad me think this weekend is that Harbaugh must be the real deal- Amazing what Michigan has done from the last few years- Thinking MSU might get dumped this weekend.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

utahgolf said:


> sloppy sloppy game. Glad the utes pulled it off but it was brutal to watch.


Maybe it was sloppy, but the game had me at the edge of my seat the entire night, and I was too keyed up afterwards to sleep. Fun (and intense) game to watch.

The Utes showed their latent offensive flaws again and it is hard to believe they are ranked as they are. (IMO, probably too high) However, all the other teams in the country also seem to have flaws as well, so why not I suppose. Win or lose, it will be quite a second half of the season for college football locally and nationally.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Catherder said:


> Maybe it was sloppy, but the game had me at the edge of my seat the entire night, and I was too keyed up afterwards to sleep. Fun (and intense) game to watch.
> 
> The Utes showed their latent offensive flaws again and it is hard to believe they are ranked as they are. (IMO, probably too high) However, all the other teams in the country also seem to have flaws as well, so why not I suppose. Win or lose, it will be quite a second half of the season for college football locally and nationally.


I am not seeing any really dominant team this year. There isn't a team out there right now that doesn't look beatable at least once. I'm looking forward to Baylor and TCU, MI and MI State, MI and Ohio State, LSU-FL, LSU-AL, Clemson FL State and Utah vs the rest of their schedule. I can easily see Baylor and Clemson both being undefeated at the end of this season. I don't think any Big10, SEC or PAC 1,234,129 team will go undefeated this year.


----------

